# F1 2013 und Windows 10 startet nicht



## jum243 (8. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern mein Windows 7 pro auf Windows 10 Pro geupgradet. Seit dem läuft F1 2013 ( inklusive Mod auf 2014) nicht mehr. Ich bekomme dauernd das Fenster angezeigt Spiel wird gestartet, dann ist das Fenster wieder weg und geht wieder auf. Alles in einer Endlosschleife solange bis ich es schließe. 
Weiß zufällig jemand ob es dafür eine Lösung gibt oder einen Trick wie ich es unter Win10 zum laufen bekommen?

Grüße jum243


----------



## msdd63 (12. November 2015)

Lass mal von Steam die Spieldateien übeprüfen. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Nach der Prüfung startete das Spiel wie es sein soll.


----------

